# My piranhas are crazy.



## honray (Jul 16, 2005)

I've recently transfered my piranhas to a new bigger tank, 120 gallon, there're 8 of them, they were really happy the first couple days, but then there's one day (3 days ago), I heard fighting in the tank, and I found one seriously injured, here's a picture of him/her ( I still couldn't tell the gender of them). I'm not expecting him to survive...but I hope he can, I've had them for 4 years, it's really hard to one of them die. If anyone has any suggestions how to treat him, please please let me konw.
This one is the one of the bigger ones, so I assume they were choosing the dominant, but I'm not too sure. could someone tell me? Thanks!!!
Also, after this incidence, they're getting very anxcious, always at one side of the tank behind the big plant I put in front of the tank.
Today, I found their coulour changed, 3 of them are normal coulour, silver back and red belly. But the other 4 are completely dark, very very dark, not a sign of red. R they showing this because they're trying to breed? so the normal coloured are female and the darker ones are male? If it's the case, Anyone know how can I stop them from breeding?
I"m really worried now, they're my babies, they've been through so many hard times with me. I love them so much.
There're somethings no need to be suspected in this case:
water's fine, PH is fine, they were fed more than enough. I don't see them pair up obviously, or not yet.
Please someone help me!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Someone posted once pirayas reach a certain size I think it was 7 inches and bigger they get very aggressive and territorial Im sorry about this sucks when you loose a fish


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

thats a HELL of alot worse then when 1 of my large reds was attacked he didn't make it through the 3rd night.

put the fish down its in alot of pain and wont make it


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know the colour change is due to breeding in a larger tank or because of a different enviroment? Also i am not sure whether or not the piranha of your that got attacked (hopfuly will pull through and survive







)is from territry attacks or breeding rights?

Sorry for your insidence!

Sparkles


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

theres no way you can treat him in hopes of it surviving..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

out it down it will never survive....how can it eat???


----------



## honray (Jul 16, 2005)

Guys, he survived!!! Astonishing, eh? I can't believe it either. check it out at the injury forum:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=91427&st=0


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

That was a close one! Congrats on treating him back to health. I just had a tern get 80 % of his tail fin chomped and it pulled through. I think if you can't see blood ( the wound is only flesh) then there is a good chance it will pull through.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Incredible....


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

That's one tough Piranha you got there! Congrats!!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

HOLY CRAP that poor P survived?!?
that really must have hurt, well done on seeing him back to health!!


----------

